# [1] - Celtics vs. Hornets - 11/1



## Premier

vs







[opening night]

The Boston Celtics play the New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, November 1st 2006. The game will be at 7:30 PM EST and will be televised by







New England. This opening night will be melancholy, as it will the first Celtics game without the awesome presence that is Red Auerbach in fifty-six years. The Celtics' effort will definitely be dedicated to his memory and hopefully the Celtics' performance will warrant a victory cigar.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Team Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes* <center>​ 







*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
 Please *visit* the *New Orleans Hornets Forum**!*


----------



## DontTradePaul!

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

if i could be at one game this season, this would be the game. i will certainly be smoking a victory cigar after this one, even if the celtics somehow lose this game. Its a small gesture that this non-smoker is glad to do in memory of the best coach ever. This ones for you Red.


----------



## Cameron Crazy

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Boston has to win this one!! I do not think New Orleans has the talent to hang with them!


----------



## SheikuKabba13

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Don't underestimate the power of a true point guard...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



Cameron Crazy said:


> Boston has to win this one!! I do not think New Orleans has the talent to hang with them!





new orleans is a much better team than the celtics


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm sorry, but I don't see the Celtics winning this one.

The Hornets starting five is light years better.


----------



## 22ryno

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I think this will be a good test. Two evenly matched teams who have playoff potential. I think the key matchup will be Telfair vs. Paul. Telfair can't get into the individual matchup with Paul. He must keep the game simple and do what he was doing all preseason. Attacking the basket and getting open shots for Paul and Wally. I do think the Celtics will pull the game out.


----------



## beantown

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see the Celtics winning this one.
> 
> The Hornets starting five is light years better.


"light years," aqua? really??


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



beantown said:


> "light years," aqua? really??


PG Paul
SG Pierce
SF Stojakovic
PF West
C Chandler


----------



## agoo

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

This is a good way to start the season. A team that isn't bad, but isn't amazingly good. Celtics could win this one.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Aqua already covered it. When 4 of the other team's 5 starters are better (Peja/Wally being the only negligible difference, with Paul/West/Chandler significantly better than Telfair/Gomes/Perkins), I'd say that's getting close to "light years."


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Yeah but NO does not have the spirit of RED - Boston wins this game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



Causeway said:


> Yeah but NO does not have the spirit of RED - Boston wins this game.




yea u never know...thsi could be like the new orleans / atlanta falcons game where the whole world new that atlanta didnt have a shot because of the situation


----------



## Floods

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I think/hope that Boston will rally around Red's death and have a nice season. I already thought they would do alright before, though.


----------



## Floods

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see the Celtics winning this one.
> 
> The Hornets starting five is light years better.


Really?


*Celtics to WIN (+3.5)

*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=2>Outcome information </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Current odds* </TD><TD class=alt1>1/1 (1.00) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Number of bets placed* </TD><TD class=alt1>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Total amount staked* </TD><TD class=alt1>1365245 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=6>Top bets on this Outcome </TD></TR><TR><TD class=thead>Bet placed by </TD><TD class=thead>Amount staked </TD><TD class=thead colSpan=2>Odds </TD><TD class=thead>Amount won </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*aquaitious*</TD><TD class=alt1>*715045*</TD><TD class=alt1>*1/1*</TD><TD class=alt1 align=right>*(1.00) *</TD><TD class=alt1 align=middle>*-*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>TheBigDonut</TD><TD class=alt2>400000</TD><TD class=alt2>1/1</TD><TD class=alt2 align=right>(1.00) </TD><TD class=alt2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>agoo101284</TD><TD class=alt1>250000</TD><TD class=alt1>1/1</TD><TD class=alt1 align=right>(1.00) </TD><TD class=alt1 align=middle>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



TheBigDonut said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> *Celtics to WIN (+3.5)
> 
> *<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=2>Outcome information </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Current odds* </TD><TD class=alt1>1/1 (1.00) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Number of bets placed* </TD><TD class=alt1>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*Total amount staked* </TD><TD class=alt1>1365245 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=6>Top bets on this Outcome </TD></TR><TR><TD class=thead>Bet placed by </TD><TD class=thead>Amount staked </TD><TD class=thead colSpan=2>Odds </TD><TD class=thead>Amount won </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>*aquaitious*</TD><TD class=alt1>*715045*</TD><TD class=alt1>*1/1*</TD><TD class=alt1 align=right>*(1.00) *</TD><TD class=alt1 align=middle>*-*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>TheBigDonut</TD><TD class=alt2>400000</TD><TD class=alt2>1/1</TD><TD class=alt2 align=right>(1.00) </TD><TD class=alt2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>agoo101284</TD><TD class=alt1>250000</TD><TD class=alt1>1/1</TD><TD class=alt1 align=right>(1.00) </TD><TD class=alt1 align=middle>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


The fact that you add 3.5 to the Celtics score (remember, we've had some awfully close games last year) makes me bet on the Celtics easily.

I said they won't win, but I didn't say they'll lose by more than four points.


----------



## Floods

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> The fact that you add 3.5 to the Celtics score (remember, we've had some awfully close games last year) makes me bet on the Celtics easily.
> 
> I said they won't win, but I didn't say they'll lose by more than four points.


Oh I get it. :wink:


----------



## Floods

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

actually if you think it will be so close why are you so confident about a C's loss?


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



TheBigDonut said:


> actually if you think it will be so close why are you so confident about a C's loss?


Because the Hornets have a superior team, but the Celtics can't find a way to lose by a lot....


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> Because the Hornets have a superior team, but the Celtics can't find a way to lose by a lot....


I don't know. I'm unable to predict this one. It depends on if this Hornets team have gelled any.


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I want this one for Red very very badly. I think that New Orleans has a better starting 5 but I think that their bench is week and that could help us.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I expect the emotion of the whole city of boston should be enough to push this young celtics team to victory tonight. At the very least, I expect Paul Pierce to put forth a tremendous effort to win this one.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> PG Paul
> SG Pierce
> SF Stojakovic
> PF West
> C Chandler


Games not played on paper. 

Only thing that converns me is we have a new player starting at PG - and Pierce and Telfair have not really played together yet. That could take a little while to gel. But I still say we win this one.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I expect the Hornets to take a while to gel...their rookies will need time to learn, and their new starting lineup might not be able to hold up against a barrage of young and quick Celtics. I am predicting a Celtics win.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

When you have a top PG in the league, gelling does not take a lot.

See the Nets when Kidd arrived, see the Suns when Nash arrived.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Nash and Kidd (in his prime) are another level of PG. Also Telfair is 21. Neither Kidd or Nash were 21 when they helped their new teams.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



Causeway said:


> Nash and Kidd (in his prime) are another level of PG. Also Telfair is 21. Neither Kidd or Nash were 21 when they helped their new teams.


I was talking about Chris Paul.

Sorry, I just upped Telfair from "Nobody scrub" to a "Potential good player for the Celtics."

Chris Paul on the other hand has "Hall of Famer" written all over him.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Not sure what the Telfair comment means - but I'd say it's more than a little premature to put Paul in HOF level.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm looking for the C's to win this game on emotion alone. You know the guys that have been here for any time at all will want this one badly as a tribute to Red. The guys that weren't blessed with the same opportunity to get to know a true legend may not have the same emotions but anyone who knows anything about the game knows what Red did for the C's and the NBA so they will play hard too. I think this is one of those games where you can throw talent, statistics, inept coaching (sorry I couldn't resist), etc. out the window. If it comes down to it Pierce might just pull out the superman cape and win it all by himself if he has to. I may be disappointed come Thursday morning but my gut feeling is this one goes in the W column!


----------



## agoo

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Who has been here any time at all except for Pierce?

I think its really optimistic for us to say that the kids understand the history and the importance of Red like the fans do. This isn't the Saints returning to the SuperDome. I still think the Celtics can win this one, and I'm very interested to see it. One thing that excites me is the thought of Pierce going against Peja Stojakovic, who I could score on, or some rookie when Mason is out of the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



agoo101284 said:


> Who has been here any time at all except for Pierce?
> 
> I think its really optimistic for us to say that the *kids understand the history and the importance of Red like the fans do. This isn't the Saints returning to the SuperDome.* I still think the Celtics can win this one, and I'm very interested to see it. One thing that excites me is the thought of Pierce going against Peja Stojakovic, who I could score on, or some rookie when Mason is out of the game.


Good points. This is what crossed my mind as well. I doubt they'd put a rookie on Pierce. I'm thinking Rasual Butler or Linton Johnson.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I don't think the young guys truly understand the history and importance of Red to the Celtics and the NBA either. But it still will be an emotionally charged "Garden" on opening night. And Red will be blowing some good luck smoke from the sky.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Again showing there's a reason they play the games...the Bulls last night beat the Heat - by 42 points.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Who's getting excited?


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

All hope of victory rests with this guy:










None other than Paul Pierce.


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Interesting starting lineup...

Figured Gomes would have been at the 4...

So much for Delonte coming off the bench?


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Small-ball.

Telfair - West - Pierce - Szczerbiak - Perkins


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Fitting tribute to Red, but I absolutely disliked the flashy player introductions.

Red hated that.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Perk starts the season with a block.


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

WTF Wally..


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Wally out please. Thanks Doc, Concerned Celtic fan.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Wally Szczerbiak is playing poorly. After he misses his first two shots, it would be better for him to defer to Pierce more. The Celtics look bad, really bad. They are settling for tough jump shots, instead of using Pierce and Telfair to create off the dribble.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Perk looks a bit tired, he's replaced by Big Al.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Delonte West shows why he is a very instinctive player. After controlling a bad pass from Pierce up the court, West uses his left hand to push the ball to Wally on the break, leading to the Celtics' first two easy points.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Did Telfair have the ball in his hands at all tonight?

Why's Perk at the 3-point line?

Doc, you idiot. lol.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Al Jefferson looking big, grabbing a rebound over Tyson Chandler and then calling timeout to prevent a dumb turnover. His defense is still lacking, though.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Telfair rattles in a three for his first points as a Celtic.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Al Jefferson is toying with the Horents!


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Well, the Celtics' offense is in shambles. No one can convince me that the offense is structured after witnessing Delonte West's double-teamed isolation, in which he loses the ball off the dribble, resulting in an uncontested David West dunk.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Bob Cousy on Chris Paul - "this kid is good...he's impressive."


----------



## beantown

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> Chris Paul on the other hand has "Hall of Famer" written all over him.


Uncanny. I agree, been saying this for a year.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Very nice of the NBA and David Stern to observe a moment of silence in each game tonight.

It's unfortunate that the Celtics aren't playing to the lofty level of Red.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Tribute


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Good looking out, aqua.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

its like watching 5 scalabrines on the court for the celtics right now :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Cause is not a big Wally fan, haha.

"Three dribles by Wally slowed everything down"

Another fast break, Wally with the ball:

Cause> "GET RID OF IT."


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Cousy is really scolding Wally for not passing after rebounds quicker.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I _LOVE_ Perkins!


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Perkins with a great outlet after a defensive rebound with a 3/4 court pass to Rondo, who finished with an easy layup. Two points in five seconds. That's how you do it.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

30 Megabyte Pierce tribute.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I liked Rondo a lot, and saw him plenty while he was at UK, but I didnt think he would be able to transfer to the NBA game so quickly. Im impressed with his drives to the basket. Im not sure him and Telfair in the backcourt at the same time is going to be a good move.


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Assorted thoughts/observations/comments:

Wally Szczerbiak is almost afraid to take jump shots now. He's going to the hoop more and hesitating to shoot. He was being booed after a eight-foot miss.

Paul Pierce had this great baseline move and finished with a thunderous left-handed tomahawk.

Kendrick Perkins with an emphatic dunk after grabbing the miss from Pierce's layup attempt. It was nice to see the Celtics with some emotion in this poor game.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



Premier said:


> Assorted thoughts/observations/comments:
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak is almost afraid to take jump shots now. He's going to the hoop more and hesitating to shoot. He was being booed after a eight-foot miss.
> 
> Paul Pierce had this great baseline move and finished with a thunderous left-handed tomahawk.
> 
> Kendrick Perkins with an emphatic dunk after grabbing the miss from Pierce's layup attempt. It was nice to see the Celtics with some emotion in this poor game.


Perk looked pissed. He went on defense and got even more pissed when he couldn't get the rebound, I think it was tipped by Rondo...then Glenn took him out.


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

We're getting killed inside playing this small ball crap. 

It's fine if we're actually running, but we're not, so it's worthless.

Wally looks like total ***. I'd rather have Gerald out there. Neither of them can play defense anyways, so mind as well get someone in there with legs.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

im starting to hate tony allen more and more...

and PLEASE PLAY GERALD GREEN :curse:


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

46 megabyte player intro.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Kendrick Perkins delivers a pass.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Mason, on the floor, grabs Pierce to push him down so he can't score uncontestedly. Only two foul shots?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> Mason, on the floor, grabs Pierce to push him down so he can't score uncontestedly. Only two foul shots?


That was Linton Johnson I think...and I think all he did was pull on his shorts and Pierce elected to go down instead of show his butt...:laugh:


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Big Al, after being schooled by Chandler on a defensive rebound, responded by two baskets over Chandler.

In other news, Wally Sczcerbiak sucks.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

i hate doc rivers for not playing gerald green


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

pierce drains a 3 ball... 5 point game and hornets call a time out :clap:


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Gerald Green is not going to make any difference.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Celtics are making a good comeback...


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



pokpok said:


> i hate doc rivers for not playing gerald green


Sorry to break it to you but the franchise does not rest on the shoulders of Gerald CantPlayD.

Why does Subaru have a official theme song?


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Paul Pierce with two consecutive 3s, getting the Celtics back to two points.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

big papi in the house..

pierce hits another 3!!

17 pts, 13 rebs!


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Pierce is doing well. He drew three defender off the dribble and kicked it out to a wide open Ryan Gomes, who sinks a twenty-foot shot, like any good small forward does.

Oh, and Chris Paul is very good. Very. very.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

rondo dishes to tony allen.....and drops the pass....

ok..tony.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

CP3 with the and one!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Chris Paul is a top three PG in the league. If I were building for a future, he'd be my first pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> Chris Paul is a top three PG in the league. If I were building for a future, he'd be my first pick.


 :clap:


----------



## BostonBasketball

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm officially on the fire Doc bandwagon now. I was trying to give him a chance, but the way he's handled this game tonight has just been terrible. His insistance on playing guys like Allen and Rondo while they're having awful games has been a horrendous decision. And he hasn't made any adjustments despite the Celtics getting constantly beat up the floor and against the Hornets press. It's just embarrasing.


----------



## BostonBasketball

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> Chris Paul is a top three PG in the league. If I were building for a future, he'd be my first pick.


Over LeBron?


----------



## Premier

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Celtics are trying to get back in this. Down six [or seven?] after Pierce finds Al Jefferson underneath for an easy two. Pierce has 15 defensive rebounds now.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



BostonBasketball said:


> Over LeBron?


Over PG's.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Paul Pierce is the man!

His FT's aren't going in though.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

this is like.. Paul Pierce vs. Hornets..


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

wally has like a 6inch vertical :laugh:


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

bull**** chant :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

C's down by six with 12.8 to go. Hopefully a 3 goes in so I get to win some points. 

EDIT: Nothing worse than losing your points on .5 of a point.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

doc rivers cannot utilize his players if his life depended on it


----------



## HKF

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

They have missed many opportunities to win this one. They had their chance.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



pokpok said:


> doc rivers cannot utilize his players if his life depended on it


He's had these guys in training camp for about two months, most of the people on the team have been on it for over a year, at least, how in the world can he not have a eight man rotation? Why does he not know how to sub players in and out? What's wrong with this guy?

Why did he let Sczcerbiak play when he had a awful shooting night, why did Tony Allen play when he couldn't hold onto the ball?

Why did Perk not play more when he only had like two fouls?


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

What a pathetic game. 

What happened to this running gameplan? 

Pierce needs to stop taking free throw lessons from Shaq. 

Delonte is ****ing horrible. What a waste of space. He played what, like 30 minutes and took 4 shots? He can't pass, his D blows, he slowed the pace down and didn't shoot at all. WHY IS HE OUT THERE?

Tony Allen is still a moron. 

Speaking of morons, way to let Gerald Green in the game Doc.....oh wait. 

We're one game into the season and I'm already feeling sick to my stomach.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Boston will be calling for Doc's head after this one, and i won't blame them. That first quarter killed us. 

I want to blame Pierce for his poor FT% ... but the man cant do EVERYTHING .... 19 rebounds??!??!? He was the only reason we had a semblance of a chance in this one.

Terrible shooting night + Usual Glenn Rivers coaching mishaps = 0-1

19 rebounds!!! what a physical effort by Pierce, i appreciate his heart tonight ... unfortunately it wasn't enough.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

It's hard to win when your own coach works against you.

Oh well, let's remember what this night was all about:


----------



## lolac101

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



DontTradePaul! said:


> Boston will be calling for Doc's head after this one, and i won't blame them. That first quarter killed us.


Worst starting lineup ever. We basically went small and slow with Wally at the four. What was of that? Plus that group never played together before and it showed. For all the talk about running, having Pierce and Perk rebound while Wally and Delonte (who looked injured or at least wasn't 100 percent) run the break with Telfair was basically a disaster.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



LX said:


> What a pathetic game.
> 
> What happened to this running gameplan?
> 
> Pierce needs to stop taking free throw lessons from Shaq.
> 
> Delonte is ****ing horrible. What a waste of space. He played what, like 30 minutes and took 4 shots? He can't pass, his D blows, he slowed the pace down and didn't shoot at all. WHY IS HE OUT THERE?
> 
> Tony Allen is still a moron.
> 
> Speaking of morons, way to let Gerald Green in the game Doc.....oh wait.
> 
> We're one game into the season and I'm already feeling sick to my stomach.


agreed, he played delonte who hasnt been playing much in the preseason...

and doc didnt play one of their healthiest player who improved significantly during the off season...gerald green... ok doc..


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



LX said:


> What happened to this running gameplan?


Running game plan? With Szczerbiak & Perkins in the starting lineup? We're playing shortball, not smallball.



LX said:


> Pierce needs to stop taking free throw lessons from Shaq.


The whole league sucks this year. So far the aggregate FT% of the NBA is .713 ( for reference the aggregate FT% was .745 last year).



LX said:


> Delonte is ****ing horrible. What a waste of space. He played what, like 30 minutes and took 4 shots? He can't pass, his D blows, he slowed the pace down and didn't shoot at all. WHY IS HE OUT THERE?


He's the golden child.


----------



## 22ryno

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Tough loss. The offense didn't look as good as it did in the pre season but the defense was better with the exception of Chris Paul getting anywhere he wanted. Offensively there must be more ball movement.

From an individual standpoint Telfair and Rondo must create shots for themselves and everyone else instead of watching Pierce like they did tonight. Pierce looked to be forcing all game. While he got some shots to go he must help facilitate and get others easy shots. Wally has to hit open jumpers. West has to play with that non stop energy he usually has and jumper will come around. The bigs played decent but gave up too many offensive boards. 

I've said it once and I'll say it again. Tony Allen and Rondo should never be on the court at the same time because it really cloggs the lane. Neither of them can hit a jumper to save their lives. Lastly, I would have really liked to see Gerald Green as well but Doc is the coach for a reason.

I expect Telfair and Wally to play better next game and lighten the load offensively for Pierce but for the that to happen they must quicken the pace of the game.


----------



## agoo

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Doc is the coach for a reason, but I don't think anyone is too sure what that reason is. Even if he's done the unthinkable and created an 8/9 man rotation, I'm sure it will be completely illogical, like starting Pierce at PF. Starting West and Telfair is just ridiculous. Not only is Gomes better, but Wally and Pierce as the forwards won't lead to a good season.

And ehmunro, you can't run if you don't rebound. A running team needs guys like Perk who can grab boards and get the ball up court.


----------



## BleedGreen

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Gerald Green isnt playing for a reason. He just isnt ready.


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



BleedGreen said:


> Gerald Green isnt playing for a reason. He just isnt ready.


He can't possibly be worse than Tony Allen.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I thought the crowd put the team behind the 8 ball from the start. 

Pierce took the mike, asked the crowd, for Red, to get a chant going of "lets go Celtics." About 10 fans answered the call. The other 18,000 sat on their hands, the Hornets grabbed the mo and never really gave it back. 

Does anyone have a good reason as to why the fans didn't get that chant going? I thought Pierce was pretty clear. Then even when a small chant could be heard, nobody joined in. Thumbs down to the sit on their hands crowd. 

That said the team looked awful. Although I guess to play that awful and still be in the game against NO in the final moments...says something.

Its time to stop calling Pierce clutch until he can consistently make free throws down the stretch. He can't miss 13 shots either. It starts with him. Huge night for him but you have to close.

Wally looked awful. Like he was running in cement. Has Perk been giving him shooting lessons?

Why did DWest start? 

If they are going to play halfcourt, give the ball to Al and get out of his way. He shot 6-8. Guys who go 6-8 don't get enough shots. 

Doc only played 9 guys. As a result it was small ball for 48 minutes. 

Why doesn't Bob Cousy go tell Doc Rivers all the problems he sees. Not saying Cooz is wrong but I'm sick of his lectures to us about it. GO TELL DOC.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



agoo101284 said:


> And ehmunro, you can't run if you don't rebound. A running team needs guys like Perk who can grab boards and get the ball up court.


And you can't run when your lineup is full of slow players, because it isn't hard for the defense to beat you back down the floor. It's one thing to have one slow player on the floor. The Celtics were playing 3 and 4 last night.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Tough loss guys. Thanks again for Brandon Roy


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I was there last night... Delonte has to go...honestly he doesn't fit into the new style of play

While Pierce kept us in the game... HIT THE DAMN FREE THROWS!

The only player i was pleased 100% with last night was Big Al. The rest of the team were complete lesbians

Telfair Sucks


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



DWest Superstar said:


> I was there last night... Delonte has to go...honestly he doesn't fit into the new style of play


Delonte can't be a starting 2 in this league, he'd be fine off the bench. But he's Doc's Golden Child, and he wants West to start. He'd better get the kid to the bench before his confidence gets killed.



DWest Superstar said:


> While Pierce kept us in the game... HIT THE DAMN FREE THROWS!


Only a handful of teams have shot well from the line this year. Players didn't practice enough with the new ball over the summer. Turnovers are up and free throw shooting is down league-wide. Given the study done by UT-Arlington's Physics Department, this shouldn't be a surprise.



DWest Superstar said:


> The only player i was pleased 100% with last night was Big Al. The rest of the team were complete lesbians.


Lesbians would be considerably more entertaining than the Celtics, so please apologise to them for that comparison.



DWest Superstar said:


> Telfair Sucks


Like Brian Scalabrine bent over a plate of linguine alfredo.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm pretty pissed that doc took Gomes out of the starting line up. 
I really feel like we have a lot of good players, but as many of you stated, you have to have a coach who can utilize them. Szerbiak and West (not to mention Rondo) could have been rotated in and out and left more room for Gomes, who has yet to hurt us in a single game. 

Gomes at the 4 makes a heckuva lot more sense to me.
And I am liking Rondo, but I said that back in predraft time. He and Telfair do need to step up and create shots, Paul can't be expected to carry the team every game...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Jefferson/Perkins couldn't rebound.
Telfair defied logic by sucking and blowing at the same time.
Delonte was ****ty.
Doc coached an awful game.
Wally was streaky.
Perkins was just as bad as Telfair.
Nobody but Pierce/Wally could score.
Jefferson went cold in the second half to go along with his awful all-around performance.

Shall I continue?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Judging by the reviews we're getting here, frankly, I'm worried.


----------



## Attila

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I missed the game, but I watched the recap on Sports Center. The host made a comment that Pierce was "only 10 of 23". I don't know about you, but to me that's a decent shooting percentage for someone that is asked to carry the team.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Jefferson's defense is still pretty bad. They should really move him to the 5 to simplify the game for him. He can't D up guys like David West.


----------



## whiterhino

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

UUUUHHHGGGGGGGGGg!!!!!!!!!! I missed the game because my son had his soccer banquet. What the heck kind of a STUPID starting lineup was that????

First off Perk needs to be playing 30 mpg, 2nd off either Theo or Kandiman (Kandi while Theo is hurt) needs to be in when Perk is not.......this small ball crap is for the birds!
Second off Delonte should NEVER start this season unless Rondo & Telfair are both injured....he will be fine off the bench thank you!
Third off given our overall lack of D anyway I'd rather see Gerald than Tony Allen, at least Gerald is exciting.
Fourthly for those asking why Perk is in there, he's GREAT at the fast speed we want to play at because he's the rare big man that gets the rebound looks up the court and makes the outlet pass to get the run started in the first place.
Fifth all our young guys confidence is gonna go out the window with Doc playing them so stupid like this.
Sixth way to play Paul....his was the only fine tribute worth Red too bad the results didn't match it.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

As I mentioned, I didn't see the game, but I love how much Wally's getting bagged on when there are obviously a multitude of more important issues.


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'll say it again, while Pierce kept us in the game...he lost it for us.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



> he lost it for us.


Not even touching this one. I'll let someone else field this.


----------



## LX

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



P-Dub34 said:


> As I mentioned, I didn't see the game, but I love how much Wally's getting bagged on when there are obviously a multitude of more important issues.


Wally's getting bagged because he tries to do way too much in the offense and slows the pace down even more. 

That and the fact that he was 2 of his first 9....and those 2 were layups. He's here to shoot jumpers and shooting 0 for 7 is going to get you bagged.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm not bagging on Wally, he put 21 points on the board. 
I'm bagging on Doc for playing him at the 4 and benching Gomes. 
And just general stupidity....
I don't think the whole season will equal this game, however. We'll get stronger. The young guards need to assert themselves. I wouldn't be above starting Rondo to make a point.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Fair enough, but (probably because the majority of this board didn't like Szczerbiak to begin with) it seems like he's getting a lot of the blame that should be directed at the rest of the lineup that played like garbage.

As for Telfair, I was really excited about him. Hopefully this won't become a regular thing.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'll say it again, while Pierce kept us in the game...he lost it for us.


Okay, I'll take this. Pierce cannot be expected to carry the entire weight of scoring. Crappy FF %, sure, but the man was TIRED. The fact that Chris Paul scored at will had something to do with that and I don't think Paul had him, right?

Delonte missed a ton of shots, and so did Bassy. It wasn't Paul...he's and Wally were the only reason they were close.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

You will all have to do the same thing we Blazer fans did last year, don't get too high or low with Telfair. Telfair will show flashes of brilliance....and get there one day I believe....but then the next game will play like he did last night.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

Telfair will be fine. As messy as that game was there were encouraging signs - especially from Al Jefferson.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



P-Dub34 said:


> Fair enough, but (probably because the majority of this board didn't like Szczerbiak to begin with) it seems like he's getting a lot of the blame that should be directed at the rest of the lineup that played like garbage.
> 
> As for Telfair, I was really excited about him. Hopefully this won't become a regular thing.


I'm with you on both points. 
The only one who scored more than Wally on either team was Pierce. 
And I'm putting the guard play down to emotion and opening night jitters.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

CGcatsfan, we also have to remember that one player doesn't win or lose a game, especially one who carried the team all game. What about West? Szczerbiak? Telfair?

But it's all Pierce's fault that we lost...



> The only one who scored more than Wally on either team was Pierce.


Yeah, I guarantee if Ricky Davis woulda had the same game it would've been "Ricky had an off game" not "Ricky sucks, he's terrible."


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



P-Dub34 said:


> CGcatsfan, we also have to remember that one player doesn't win or lose a game, especially one who carried the team all game. What about West? Szczerbiak? Telfair?
> 
> But it's all Pierce's fault that we lost...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guarantee if Ricky Davis woulda had the same game it would've been "Ricky had an off game" not "Ricky sucks, he's terrible."


See my post #122, I was responding to DWEST. Never said Paul lost us the game.
Besides, Wally outscored Chris Paul, that's good enough for me.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



> See my post #122, I was responding to DWEST. Never said Paul lost us the game.


I know. I was just building on what you said because you didn't touch on the fact that one player doesn't win or lose it.


----------



## DWest Superstar

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

The same case could be made for the 2003 playoffs when Pierce obviously was the best player on the court for the Celtics against the Nets he carried the team but his missed free throws lost the celtics the game. I'm not saying that we would of won without him or would of even been close but when you are supposed to make free throws and as the leader of the team that is your job and you fail the loss goes on your shoulders. there is no excuse.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I was pumped for this game, then fell asleep at 7:10. I didn't sleep at all the other night so I was exhausted.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'll say it again, while Pierce kept us in the game...he lost it for us.


You can't really "save the game for a team, but actually lose it." 

Without him this game would have been lost by 30 points.




P-Dub34 said:


> CGcatsfan, we also have to remember that one player doesn't win or lose a game, especially one who carried the team all game. What about West? Szczerbiak? Telfair?
> 
> But it's all Pierce's fault that we lost...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guarantee if Ricky Davis woulda had the same game it would've been "Ricky had an off game" not "Ricky sucks, he's terrible."


Next time Davis starts missing layups, jumpers, starts slowing down the offense and makes awful passes call me and I'll call him out.

There was not one positive thing Wally did except fight for the ball on one posession in the last five minutes of the game.


----------



## agoo

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm kind of glad that I missed this.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



aquaitious said:


> There was not one positive thing Wally did except fight for the ball on one posession in the last five minutes of the game.


Wally vanish during crunch time? When has that _ever_ happened? It must be all Doc's fault.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

I'm not pointing Wally's blame on Rivers.

As for nothing positive, he did score 21 points on 14 shots, right? He did take 13 foul shots, right? Last I checked, 21 points on 14 shots is fairly efficient, even if he did shoot poorly. I mean, he must _really_ have screwed up the offense if we're taking him to town on a game like this. Or perhaps you all are being a little harsh because Danny Ainge _deliberately_ traded for a slower player who he knew had knee problems. 

Once again, I didn't see the game, so if he really effed up the offense that bad I'll take your word for it - you guys know what you're talking about. I just hope when he does have a good game you're as enthusiastic giving him adulations as you are mauling him when he has a poor game.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not pointing Wally's blame on Rivers.
> 
> As for nothing positive, he did score 21 points on 14 shots, right? He did take 13 foul shots, right? Last I checked, 21 points on 14 shots is fairly efficient, even if he did shoot poorly. I mean, he must _really_ have screwed up the offense if we're taking him to town on a game like this. Or perhaps you all are being a little harsh because Danny Ainge _deliberately_ traded for a slower player who he knew had knee problems.
> 
> Once again, I didn't see the game, so if he really effed up the offense that bad I'll take your word for it - you guys know what you're talking about. I just hope when he does have a good game you're as enthusiastic giving him adulations as you are mauling him when he has a poor game.


Until he stops taking Walker-shots, and stops trying to play PG by dribbling the ball up and down the court, he'll keep getting blamed.

Every time he got the ball on offense he shot it, sorry I'm not going to applaud when he takes bad shots.


----------



## Diable

Wow this is a lot of drama over one loss.It seems to me that Boston did well not to get completely blown out in this game and it would probably have been a fluke if they'd managed to win.


----------



## aquaitious

Diable said:


> Wow this is a lot of drama over one loss.It seems to me that Boston did well not to get completely blown out in this game and it would probably have been a fluke if they'd managed to win.


Well I did lose almost 50 million uCash points.


----------



## whiterhino

Wally is supposed to shoot, he's a shooter and a darn good one...he's one of the best pure shooters in the league. Yes he was off I hear ya but he's not gonna be off like that often.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



> Until he stops taking Walker-shots, and stops trying to play PG by dribbling the ball up and down the court, he'll keep getting blamed.


Somebody should really straighten him out because that's not his game at all.

He also shot a poor percentage but he did only take 14 FGA's - hardly Walker-esque.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*



P-Dub34 said:


> Somebody should really straighten him out because that's not his game at all.
> 
> He also shot a poor percentage but he did only take 14 FGA's - hardly Walker-esque.


True, Antoine could at least set people up.

Wally had about 20 touches that night, he took 14 shots, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Truthiness

*Re: [1] - Boston Celtics vs. New Orleans Hornets - 11/1*

There were some bright spots in this game, but it was a letdown and a bad showing overall. The main thought I had by the end of the game was: Can we please trade for Chris Paul?!

That kid was just abusing the Celtics defense, driving in by himself and getting layups, a few times with no foul. Paul is better than all of the point guard projects Ainge has acquired to this point, and then some.



ehmunro said:


> Delonte can't be a starting 2 in this league, he'd be fine off the bench. But he's Doc's Golden Child, and he wants West to start. He'd better get the kid to the bench before his confidence gets killed.


Agreed. Delonte shouldn't start, but I think he can earn a roster spot. He has shown the ability to shine when coming in off the bench and make some contributions and hustle plays.



ehmunro said:


> Lesbians would be considerably more entertaining than the Celtics, so please apologise to them for that comparison.


Lesbians would've been better than that game, for sure.



aquaitious said:


> Well I did lose almost 50 million uCash points.


...what drove you to be that much on the Celtics?! It's not as if they were a lock to win.


----------

